# I HAVE HELP, ADVICE, SOLUTIONS! FROM A FORMER IBS SUFFERER! READ THIS!



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

My name is Amy and I have had IBS for a little under a year. At the lowest point in my life with IBS, i contemplated suicide. I had constant pain, panic attacks, was terrified of leaving the house, going to school, depressed, and just didn't want to live anymore. I thought things could never get better. Boy was i wrong. I am now happy, going to school everyday and having fun, have no panic attacks, and no pain. It took me more pain (both mental and physical) then I have ever encountered to learn what I learned to get to this point, and I figure if what I know now can save someone from what i went through i should tell the world. I have listed steps to getting your life back. Trust me they work. Don't Give UP!1. TELL YOUR FAMILY! My first mistake was isolating myself and hiding my pain which only served to make me more depressed. Yes it's super embarrasing to tell, but after telling, I felt 1000 pounds lighter. My mom has provided me with so much support that if it weren't for her I would probably be dead by now. 2. MAKE IT A POINT THAT YOU NEED HELP FROM YOUR FAMILY, THAT YOU ARE JUST A TEEN AND CAN'T DO IT YOURSELF. My familiy didn't believe me at first, they though I was making it up to skip school, so one night i sat them down and told them everything, all the pain i'd had and how much I NEEDED help from professionals. Don't take any #### from anybody that tells you that its " ALL IN YOUR HEAD" I almost went crazy after hearing that a hundred times. ITS NOT!3. Make appointments withA) Therapist if you have panic attacks mine taught me numerous nonmedication methods to deal with panic attacks.B)Psychiatrist in order to get antidepressants and antianxiety drugs. I reccomend Paxil and Clonazepan. C)Gastrologist to prescribe medication to help with IBS symptoms and to make sure what you have is IBS. I reccomend asking about Hyoscyamine, an antispasmatic.D)School Counselor in order to get have your situation understood. Mine gave me a special permanent pass that allows me to go to the bathroom at anytime. My teachers know my problem and let me sit near a door so i can slip out of the classroom without asking and without anybody noticing. E)504 Plan- this plan is in all public schools. it is for people with medical conditions that might hinder them taking tests, such as standardized tests, AP exams, SATs, ect. With it, I can take long tests in a private room with a bathroom nearby. Ask your counselor about it.4) CHANGE YOUR DIET! This is what really saved me. It turned my life around because it has almost completely stopped my symptoms and pain. I ordered a book from this website called IBS SELF HELP BOOK. The book and it's sister book the IBS COOKBOOK, taught me a diet of no fat, dairy, red meat, caffeine, ect. that has completely stopped my symptoms and pain. While this diet may seem insane, the book explains it all, and while it's not exactly fun to not be able to eat what i want who the heck cares if it means not having to sit in the bathroom for 3 hours in pain? Changing your diet is extremely important in controlling the symptoms of IBS. The Self Help Book was extremely helpful also. These two books probably saved my life, written by a almost 30 year veteran of IBS. It explains almost everything you'll ever want to know and has more helpful advice than you could ever want. IT's MY BIBLE. I can't stress the importance of a diet change!5) TELL A FEW EXTREMELY CLOSE FRIENDS i told my best friend because after rejecting her offer to go out on a Friday night for the billionth time she wanted to know if I hated her. I then explained to her, with some embarrasment, that I simply had a medical problem that made my stomach hurt and that made it not possible for me to go out sometimes. She could tell from my face that it was serious and she was completely supportive and didn't ask questions. I now have someone that I can confide in and i can truly say that she is one of my rocks. You don't have to go into the gory details of diarrea and constipation, just say gastrointestinal medical condition and stop there. Now almost all my friends know that I eat a wierd diet because i have a "screwy stomach" but none of them bug me about it and having them know makes me feel better.So these are my steps to getting. IBS is hard but it can and will get better! You just have to take the initiative. GOOD LUCK! If you have ANY questions email me at Neonkiwi###msn.com


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

You make it sound so easy


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi there,Unfortunately sometimes its not that easy to deal with your IBS symptoms though because it can change in its severity.







I think the books you are talking about are Heather Van Vorous First Year IBS and Eating For IBS Heathers cooking show is now on the TV and the Net. Well worth a look, i am with you there anyway.







The 504 plan is something we don't have in the UK, but there is probably a sister program of it, i, however have not heard of one. It would be worth looking into though. From my point of view the less the number of people who know the better- including my teachers. That is not a good view.







Regarding the people you should make appointments to see the very *first* person you should see is the GI. Before you get any medication whatsoever you need to be officially diagnosed with IBS. This may involve a couple of tests but they are really not as bad as everyone makes out.







Antedepressents are all well and good, but i would not want to be dependent on something like that.







A _fantastic_ thing to do would be hypnotherapy. There have been quite a lot of thread about it recently. It can help with things like anxiety as well as helping reduce IBS symptoms including C and D. Sounds to good to be true but honest to god, i have no idea what kind of a state i would be in if i hadn' done it. http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

I understand that many people aren't comfortable being on medications, and I stress that the drugs I recommended are just that, recommendations. I am actually now completely off my medications, but they helped me to get to the point where I could get off them. And yes you should see a gastrologist before anyone else, but when listing the doctors as you can see, I didn't put them in order of who you should see first, though i probably should have. As for not wanting people to know like your teachers, I didn't want anyone to know either, but I still stand by my experiences that telling my teacher's made everything so much easier at school. And i stress that you don't have to go into the gory details of IBS when telling people, just explain you have a medical condition which makes it so that you may need to leave the classroom fast, in the middle of something. Maybe my steps do seem too simple or easy to work, but these steps are not easy, it took a lot of work to get to where I am today and these steps are just a simplification of the process.


----------



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

I just wanted to put in links for the books i recommended, The Cookbook link is http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/156...ritablbowelsyn/ It is called EATING FOR IBS By HEATHER VAN VOROUS The SELF HELP BOOK link is http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/156...ritablbowelsyn/ Titled, The First Year, IBS it is also by HEATHER VAN VOROUS These books will answer all questions, and give tons of advice. TRY THEM!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I would say if you want to order those books then order them directly from Heather because that way you get a signed copy







Roo, can you try not to post the same post on every forum in the future? THanks!







Its different in university- you don't get as many allowances even if you are sick and can prove it. Thats just my experineces.


----------



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

Nikki Sue, Sorry about the whole posting like crazy in a lot of forums thing. It's just that I got tons of positive feedback from some of the forums, so i though what the heck, maybe I should just post this in some other forums. I'm not in a university right now, just highschool, so my reccomendations, schoolwise are meant for those in highschool or middleschool not College, and most teens in highschool have a lot of problems, that can be easily solved if they just talk to their counselor. (I don't know schools are a lot different in the UK, they might not have the whole 504 plan thing) I don't know about College, haven't gone there yet.


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Roo - I'm not a teenager anymore (okay, I'm well past my teenage years - soon to be 35), but your post caught my attention so I wanted to check it out. You are definatley on the right road to recovery. Although I have IBD, your recommendations are wonderful and some of them work great for people with IBD too.You couldn't have hit the nail on the head more dead on when you suggest people talk to their families, teachers, friends etc. I think that is the most important rule for these type diseases.My husband, family, friends and coworkers have been so wonderful (actually my old boss wasn't that understanding, but hey, life moves on and I found a new job that's even better). I couldn't have made it through the rough times without them - physically and emotionally. I can't comment on the meds that you were taking b/c I have IBD, but I do believe that sometimes you need these meds to get you over the hump. I am trying to ween myself off of all meds and try to take a more natural approach, which I am currently doing in conjuction with my prescription meds. As for Paxil or other anti-depressants. They helped me too during the very rough times - when I was diagnosed. I only took them for about a year and I am so thankful they were available to me.With respect to your diet, you also couldn't be more accurate. I've read from other people that Heather's books are great and have helped them a lot. Some people think that b/c they have meds to control their symptoms they can eat like normal, but as many of us know, diet plays a huge role in IBS/IBD. It took me a while to realize that, but I finally got on board and am making healthy choices that won't affect my illiness in a negative way (well, I'm trying - sometimes I'm wrong, but I learn from my mistakes).Keep your chin up, and when you get to college, talk to your professors and let them know what is going on with you. You will be surprised at how supporting most of them will be. If you get a crappy (no pun intended) teacher, change classes or talk to your admissions counselor or go to the Dean or someone else that can help you and perhaps speak to that teacher on your behalf. The key word is communication. If you don't have that then you can't expect them to read your mind and make accomodations for you and your IBS. You have to be upfront and speak to them the first day of class if not before.Best of luck to you!


----------



## LugsGirl2004 (Jan 27, 2003)

Amy,When I read you story it gave me a lot of hope. While I haven't received a definate yes on the IBS diagnosis my doctor really thinks that I have it. I really appreciate all the information that you gave. I didn't know about the 504 plan, or the 2 books. You have really given me the hope to be IBS if that is in fact what I have. On behalf of my mother I would like to thank you she found the site and was really excited when she began to talk to me and I told her some of what I had learned. You are a true insperation and I hope that all goes well in the future as well as now. BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

Hi Roo, I have to compliment you on such a mature decision to tell family, teachers, friends..I am wayyyyyyyyy past school age, but that is when my IBS-C started,when it didn't have a name. My mother took me to a doc who didn'thave a clue and my Mother didn't either, but she at least understood that it was something real. My teachers, all of them, even if they didn't understand the disease, allowed me to have some leaway as far as bathroom needs, etc..I think hiding this disease or any disease and keeping inside is one of the most damaging things a person can do to themselves..So I really hope a lot of young people that have this problem take your advise..You go girl...........Sue


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Great advice! Different things work for different people but I'm ordering Heather's books. In New Zealand we have opportunities to study via the internet and then sit exams in a special room if you have a problem (like anxiety/ibs, etc) by yourself which is good for me as I get really bad gas!! Some are understanding, others ignorant...but it's helped me to tell people so they understand. I can't hide my symptoms so if I don't tell people the symptoms tell them for me!







In the U.K. you will have something similar on offer for people who have "dissabilities" (my family come from there and they told me this...some of them are still at Uni).


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I was just wondering before I order Heather's books if it would still be good for someone whose already had ibs for 8 years (I notice it was for in the first year)?


----------

